# New Battery Charges 20 Times Faster Than Li-ion



## johan (12/6/14)

Power Japan Plus Claim Industry Breakthrough With 'Ryden'

see: http://trends.directindustry.com/ne..._readmore&utm_campaign=directindustry_trends6

*

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyker (12/6/14)

Looks promising! Wonder what the price will be like? Will probably have to buy another charger..


----------



## capetocuba (12/6/14)

Hope this product works as they say it will and stirs up the industry and we get better batteries at much better prices


----------



## Riaz (12/6/14)

very interesting indeed!


----------



## drew (12/6/14)

Nice find, looks amazing!


----------



## Die Kriek (12/6/14)

It does look very promising, but their rollout plan looks a bit slow


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

Amazing stuff
Battery technology needs to improve big time - 

While a shorter charging time is great, 
What I would like to see is much smaller and much higher mah capacity batteries 

- then we can get closer to a device with the vape of a dripper but the convenience and portability of a cig-alike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (12/6/14)

Silver said:


> Amazing stuff
> Battery technology needs to improve big time -
> 
> While a shorter charging time is great,
> ...


That's the thing with these Ryden batteries, it's supposed to be better in every way.

Twice the capacity
6x more discharge cycles
20x faster charging
much cheaper (no rare earth metals)
greener (no rare earth metals)
lighter weight

If even one of those is true it will be a massive leap in portable electronics

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

